# Pink



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

Wife just delivered our first child - a baby girl. Best way to think about her in the tree this fall? Pink fletched arrows!


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Congrats! Having kids is an awesome experience. Nice arrows, should be easy to find after the shot as well.


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

Congrats on the new addition


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Heads up, your not going to need pink fletching on your arrows to think of her. Actually you will need time in the stand to divert your thoughts away from her. Congratulations to you and your wife and good luck in the stand.


----------



## crispy78 (Mar 10, 2020)

Congrats! Good on you getting back out in the woods. I like the pink arrows. It’s the opposite of how I remember it... I would dress our babies in camo so I could remember hunting.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Congrats! 
<----<<<


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats. Be aware that those little girls can control your every move. It is like some sort of Jedi mind trick or something. Don't ask how I know.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Congrats to you and your wife!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Congrats to you and your family.


----------

